# RBP SWIMMING WITH HEAD POINTED UP



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

over the last 2 days my biggest rbp has been swimming with its head pointed up and is circling around one other p now i know they blow a nest by pointing down and i see no signs of a nest but the one keeps swimming and i the pinned topic it says the female may seem to float and this is what i think mine is doin and it seems to have a bit of a bigger belly than the rest 
any ideas 
hoping for the best here 
later


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Powder said:


> over the last 2 days my biggest rbp has been swimming with its head pointed up and is circling around one other p now i know they blow a nest by pointing down and i see no signs of a nest but the one keeps swimming and i the pinned topic it says the female may seem to float and this is what i think mine is doin and it seems to have a bit of a bigger belly than the rest
> any ideas
> hoping for the best here
> later
> [snapback]1039496[/snapback]​


My juvinal Piraya was doing that today and pushing big 10 inch RBP's out of the way (he is 5 inches). Also some weird rapid mouth movements.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hmmm. I've seen my breeders do this but it was never associated with them breeding. It always came after. Are they turning darker at all???? I remember them doing that jaw flexing stuff right before my 2 males brawled. Again, I've also seen them due it and nothing happens.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Hmmm. I've seen my breeders do this but it was never associated with them breeding. It always came after. Are they turning darker at all???? I remember them doing that jaw flexing stuff right before my 2 males brawled. Again, I've also seen them due it and nothing happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well compared to my other 2 they are a bit darker but nothing to write home about but this behavior i have seen strays way from the norm and as of last night it was still goin on 
maybe my p is ill or something or is just having a bad week 
i dunno if anything else happens i will let yall know only time will tell i guess 
later


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

check your water perameters whats your ammonia, Nitrates P.H. ect...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I was just reading in the post last night that shoot, sorry I forget the guys name lol but had the same thing as us with the flexing of the jaws and such. His mated right after this so quite possibly the flexing of the mouth and swimming up and jazz is a dance. Just thought you'd like to hear it!


----------

